# Brussels summer open II



## spols (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello Everybody, 

I organize soo last year the brussels summer open II

That's the week-end of 12-13 Septembre

For more information 
http://spols.ovh.org/brusselsopen


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jul 13, 2009)

I was looking forward to this announcement.
I will, without a doubt, be there.

Just tell me if you need help Spols.


----------



## stefan.s.skesh (Sep 13, 2009)

photos of participants:
http://picasaweb.google.be/stefan.s.skesh/BrusselsSummerOpen2009#

Stefan,


----------

